# Train tickets



## samanthatt88 (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello everyone!
I'm trying to purchase train tickets from Madrid to Murcia through Eurorail.com. I even called them and they coudn't do it either. Has anyone ever purchased tickets through Renfe? Do they send the tickets to your home (in my case, the USA til August 28th) or do you print them off.
Thanks a lot in advance!
Sam


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there Samantha,


You can buy your tickets on the renfe website and just print off the ticket
with your reservation number. You may be lucky and get discount on the website as they offer different promotions sometimes.

Good luck, Regards, Dave


----------

